# .bat .jar öffnen



## JJK3 (26. Nov 2012)

Frage steht oben!! 
[edit SlaterB: Wie öffnet man mit einer .bat eine .jar die im selben Verzeichnis liegt??]
Die jar öffnet mehrere Threads und ein JFrame!!

Danke schonmal!!

P.S.: Habe Windows 7

P.P.S.: Ich weiß das gabs schonmal in der FAQ, aber es hat nicht geklappt!!


----------



## TKausL (26. Nov 2012)

java -jar xyz.jar


----------



## JJK3 (26. Nov 2012)

Reicht das?


----------



## TKausL (26. Nov 2012)

Weiss nicht. Gibt glaub ich Möglichkeiten das zu testen, aber da bin ich überfragt.


----------



## JJK3 (26. Nov 2012)

Ne läuft leider nicht!!
Die Konsole öffnet sich für milliesekunden und das wars dann auch!!
Kein JFrame!!!!!!


----------



## TKausL (26. Nov 2012)

Starte die bat mal von der Console aus


----------



## njans (26. Nov 2012)

Wenn du nur die bat startest, dann schließt diese sich, sobald das Programm sich schließt (erfolgreich terminiert oder mit einem Fehler crasht). Daher einfach mal die Konsole auf und das manuell eintippen.


----------



## JJK3 (26. Nov 2012)

Dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung:

```
Unable to access jarfile
```


----------



## FArt (26. Nov 2012)

Lass dir doch den Ar... nicht hinterher tragen... Google mal nach der Fehlermeldung ...


----------



## pappawinni (26. Nov 2012)

Warum .bat.. 
Wie wäre es mit einer Verknüpfung:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...mm-ueber-icon-starten-windows.html#post925464


----------



## FArt (26. Nov 2012)

pappawinni hat gesagt.:


> Warum .bat..
> Wie wäre es mit einer Verknüpfung:
> http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...mm-ueber-icon-starten-windows.html#post925464



Das Problem ist das selbe. Vermutlich stimmt der Klassenpfad nicht oder Berechtigungen oder das Skript wirft andere Fehler. Solange man nicht die Fehlermeldungen sehen kann und denen nachgeht, funktioniert auch der "einfache" Weg nicht.

Außerdem macht eine .bat Datei in der Regel mehr, als nur ein Programm aus einem JAR starten....


----------



## pappawinni (26. Nov 2012)

Woher weisst du, 
- dass das Problem das selbe ist.
- dass etwas anderes gemacht werden soll, als nur eine Jar zu starten.

*javaw*.exe wär da wohl zuerst mal gefragt, denk ich.
Und wenn dann noch mehr gemacht werden soll... ich würde trotzdem keine .bat schreiben, da gibt es auch noch .vbs


----------



## FArt (26. Nov 2012)

pappawinni hat gesagt.:


> - dass das Problem das selbe ist.


Nur eine Vermutung, aus Erfahrung in diesem Forum. ;-)
Wenn das Tutorial nicht reicht, sitzt der Fehler oft davor. Auch nur eine Vermutung. ;-)




pappawinni hat gesagt.:


> - dass etwas anderes gemacht werden soll, als nur eine Jar zu starten.


Da sagte ich "in der Regel".

Bei javaw siehst du wieder die Konsolenausgabe nicht und somit evtl. Probleme mit Klassenpfad, Berechtigungen usw.... denn das ist nun mal der Standardfehler... schau mal im Forum nach den 1000 Threads zum Thema... und deren Lösungen.

[EDIT]
Kein Kommentar zu VBS.


----------



## JJK3 (27. Nov 2012)

Habs!!
Der Fehler war: ich hatte ein Lehrzeichen im Namen!!!
(Schon seltsam dass es dann nicht funktioniert);(
Jetzt bleibt aber im Hintergrund ein lehres cmd Fenster offen!!

*Wie bekomme ich das weg?*


----------



## D4rkscr43m (27. Nov 2012)

statt java.exe nimmst du die java*w*.exe

Und dass Leerzeichen nicht "funktionieren" liegt daran, dass damit Befehle und Parameter getrennt werden. Einfach Dateinamen mit Leerzeichen in Anführungszeichen setzen.


----------



## Trolllllll (27. Nov 2012)

keine .bat verwenden


----------



## JJK3 (27. Nov 2012)

Troll


----------



## Trolllllll (27. Nov 2012)

wieso, wenn du einen Doppelclick auf die .jar machst öffnet sich diese ohne Konsole, jedoch mit der .bat öffnet sich nunmal, weil es eine .bat ist die Konsole, also ohne Konsole, einfach die .bat weglassen


----------



## JJK3 (27. Nov 2012)

Das mit dem Java*w* bringt nichts es funktioniert genauso aber das schwarze DOS Fenster (in das man übrigens nichts schreiben kann) ist immer noch da!!
Wenn ich mein Programm schließe ist das Fenster immer noch da!!
Aber wenn ich das Fenster schließe, schließt sich mein Programm auch!!

Jemand ne Idee?


P.S.: zu dir Trolllllllll:

Ich möchte die .jar per autostart.inf von einem USB-Stick starten!!
Dafür benötigt man(hab ich gehört) den Umweg!!


----------



## Trolllllll (27. Nov 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, muss dann das CMD Fenster offen bleiben.


Das mit dem schließen, wenn die CMD geschlossen wird, werden alle von ihm gestarteten Tasks mit geschlossen, auch dein Java, da es quasi ein Kind-Prozess ist
Das mit dem Eingeben, die CMD hat dein Programm aufgerufen und wartet quasi auf die Antwort, bis es neue angaben annimt


----------



## JJK3 (27. Nov 2012)

*Ist doch S******E*
Muss doch ne möglichkeit geben!!


----------



## JJK3 (27. Nov 2012)

Hab jetzt die .bat in eine .cmd unbenannt!!
Jetzt kann ich das cmd fenster manuell schließen, ohne das mein Programm sich auch schließt!!


----------



## Trolllllll (27. Nov 2012)

Ahh ok, dann probier mal, ob du in deiner cmd als nächsten befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
exit
```
 aufrufen kannst


----------



## freez (27. Nov 2012)

JJK3 hat gesagt.:


> Hab jetzt die .bat in eine .cmd unbenannt!!
> Jetzt kann ich das cmd fenster manuell schließen, ohne das mein Programm sich auch schließt!!



Kann es sein, dass du ein JFrame (Swing) benutzt, und auf das "X" in oberen Ecke klickst um es zu schließen? Dann läuft dein Java Prozess unter Umständen weiter, obwohl das Fenster zu ist, da man das extra programmieren muss.

Wie das geht, weiß ich nicht auswendig, aber Tante Google hilft mir in solchen Fällen ziemlich gut weiter.


----------



## JJK3 (27. Nov 2012)

Also ich habs jetzt ganz anders geschafft!!
In der Datei autostart.cmd


```
echo exit 
start ProgrammName.jar
```

[EDIT]Das mit dem JFrame weiß ich danke!!

frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);  (Oder so )[/EDIT]


----------



## freez (27. Nov 2012)

JJK3 hat gesagt.:


> start ProgrammName.jar



hast du mal geschaut, ob dein Java Prozess sich tatsächlich beendet? [c]start ...[/c] blockiert die Ausführung des Skriptes nicht und beendet sich in deinem Fall. Soweit OK. Aber beendet sich dein Prozess tatsächlich, wenn du dein Programm beendest?

Ich würde fast drauf tippen, dass die java.exe weiterhin läuft.


----------



## D4rkscr43m (27. Nov 2012)

die Frage ist, ob 
	
	
	
	





```
start xyz.jar
```
 die java.exe oder die javaw.exe startet.
Bei der Java.exe ist afair immer ein Consolenfenster offen.

Bei mir funktioniert das aber auch wunderbar in einer Batch-Datei 
	
	
	
	





```
start javaw -jar meine.jar
```


----------



## JJK3 (11. Dez 2012)

Freez, das mein Prozess weiter läuft ist klar dafür müsste ich, glaub ich, irgentwas im java-Code selbst machen um den Prozess zu beenden!! Aber das war auch überhaupt nicht mein Problem!!

D4rkscr43m, ja bei mir jetzt auch!!

Danke Leute ich mach jetzt mal zu!!


----------

